# Fremde Fische



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Teich mit 10 kleinen Kois.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir bei der Einrichtung des Teiches
4 Goldfische und Pflanzen geschenkt bekommen.

Die Goldfische haben sich vermehrt, jetzt ca. 30
desweiteren sind ca. 30 kleine nicht identifizierbar Fische
im Teich.

Wir haben bisher alles probiert, können die Tiere aber mit
dem Kescher nicht fangen.

Der Teich ist ca. 14 x 8 Meter groß, ca. 100 qm, Tiefe bis 2 Meter.

Hat jemand einen Trick oder Kniff wie man die "anderen Fische"
aus dem Teich bekommt und die Kois drin bleiben.

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß Leuschi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gisella,

da hilft nur Wasser raus und alle unerwünschten Fischels raus.
Wasser rein kois rein.
Sorry bessere Idee hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gisela,

mein Teich ist nicht annähernd so groß wie Deiner, von daher weiß ich nicht, ob Dir meine Methode helfen wird.

Eigentlich brauchst Du mehrere Leute, die die Fische in eine Ecke treiben, dann mußt Du Dir einen der Fische gedanklich aussuchen und nur Jagd auf diesen einen Fisch machen.

Es ist zwar auch recht langwierig, hat bei mir aber geklappt.

Wenn Du einen Fisch erst einmal in flacherem Wasser hast, hat er schon so gut wie keine Chance mehr..... Du mußt ihn nur erst einmal dahin bekommen.

Du setzt aber die Fische beim Fangen einem ziemlichen Streß aus. Das merkst Du dann anschließend... Bei mir kamen sie anschließend zwei Tage nicht mehr an den Rand.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

...sind es __ Moderlieschen? 
So gross wie ein mittleses Schweizer Sackmesser von Victorinox?

siehe mein Aventar!


Die musst Du nicht rausfischen, wozu denn?  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo,

Danke für die Tipps.

Die Fische sind keine __ Moderlieschen,
es sind entweder Goldfische, Karpfen oder 
Karauschen

Gruß Leuschi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gisela!

Wenn es kleine Goldis,.. sind hätte ich noch einen Tip für Dich:

Als ich letztes Jahr so viele kleine Junggoldis im Teich hatte bin ich meistens spätnachts auf Fischfang gegangen.
Mit Taschenlampe und ganz kleinem Kescher vom AQ suchte ich die Uferränder mit der niedigen Bepflanzung ab - dorthin haben sich meine Youngsters nämlich immer zum schlafen zurückgezogen.

Und dort konnte ich dann bis zu 20 dieser kleinen Biester innerhalb weniger Tage fangen   

Nur meine Nachbarn haben sich gewundert, warum ich um 23.00 mit einer Taschenlampe am Teich hockte   


lg, Manuela


----------

